# My Asian Style Cooking



## TheNightCooker (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello, just want to introduce my cooking to the forum since in new. Let me know if any of these dishes look interesting and post worthy. If so, I have the full recipe/instructions + high resolution images step by step process. I will make a thread for each dish and post recipe if there are enough requests.

Cheese Lobster 






Ginger Scallion Crab





Garlic Shrimp





Crispy Seabass with Scallion





Oysters in Black Bean Sauce





Scallop Fried Rice





Sauteed Shrimp





Ma Po Tofu


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 30, 2009)

Well heck yes!
Post away!
Especially that oyster dish!


----------



## TheNightCooker (Jul 30, 2009)

Basil Chicken





Braised Prawns





Fried Dumplings





Stir Fried Blue Crabs with Black Bean Sauce





Cheese Prawns





Whole Snapper





Scallop with Snow Pea Leaves




King Crab over Rice


----------



## TheNightCooker (Jul 30, 2009)

Scallop Volcano Roll





Spicey Scallop Mushroom Stir Fry





Spicey Shrimp





Sauteed Prawns





Szechuan Style Steamed Crawfish





Chinese Broccoli





Sweet Garlic Shrimp





Pho (Vietnamese Beef Noodle Soup)


----------



## TheNightCooker (Jul 30, 2009)

Braised Pork and Eggs





Wonton Soup





Lemon Grass Chicken





Steamed Flounder with Scallion and Ginger Sauce




Braised Catfish





Stuffed Squid




Clams in Chili Sauce






Seafood Fried Rice


----------



## TheNightCooker (Jul 30, 2009)

Some freestyle asian mix styel cooking

Lobster with Garlic Linguine





Crawfish rice plate





Bacon Wrapped Giant Scallops




Ribeye





Crappie, Sandbass, Shrimp Fry with Onion rings and seasoned fries




Shrimp with Penne Pasta





Seafood Fettucini





Crawfish and Blue Crab Boil


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 30, 2009)

oh, man!!!! Do you have these photos on your profile? I looked earlier and didn't see any photos.
Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmy!


----------



## TheNightCooker (Jul 30, 2009)

I got some, yes.


----------



## Laury (Jul 30, 2009)

Can I marry you please?  I'll do all the prep and cleanup if you'll cook me one of these every night.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 30, 2009)

beautiful. all that sea food must cost a fortune. way to much food for just me. even if i halfed it. looks yummy though


----------



## TheMetalChef (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm a bit confused....

What Asian influences convinced you to mix cheese with seafood?

I was under the impression, based on research and word-of-mouth from folks who live in China and Japan that fermented dairy products (cheese et al) aren't even a part of the vast majority of Asian cuisine...


----------



## jet (Jul 30, 2009)

TheNightCooker said:


> Scallop Volcano Roll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!  

Feel free to elaborate on this one...


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jul 30, 2009)

I must have Pho. No skimping on the tripe. Please please please!


----------



## TheNightCooker (Jul 31, 2009)

TheMetalChef said:


> I'm a bit confused....
> 
> What Asian influences convinced you to mix cheese with seafood?
> 
> I was under the impression, based on research and word-of-mouth from folks who live in China and Japan that fermented dairy products (cheese et al) aren't even a part of the vast majority of Asian cuisine...


 
Hello, why are you confused? I live in America, Dallas Texas to be exact. Although cheese is not an acient chinese tradition, the way that the lobster is cut up and cooked is strictly asian. Cooking has changed in modern times and you will find the use of cheese, its not just not practical. Here in Texas, you will find this same cheese fried lobster in almost ALL authentic style chinese restraunts, which is a $35 plate for 1 lobster. This is the ONLY dish on the whole menu that use cheese. I guess you can say its westernized, but let me tell you something... it is very delicious.


----------



## ErikC (Jul 31, 2009)

Those pictures are simply amazing. I just wish I could sample these in more than a visual way...


----------



## TheNightCooker (Jul 31, 2009)

ErikC said:


> Those pictures are simply amazing. I just wish I could sample these in more than a visual way...


 
Thank you very much. I really need to invest time and money into photography. I plan to build a recipe blog, but i cannot do that until I take presentable pictures.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jul 31, 2009)

I think your pics are very presentable. I know they may not have fancy backgrounds like a cookbook but to a cook or foodie they showcase the dish nicely. I'm sure I am not in the minority when I say I looked at those pics and thought "I gotta taste that."!


----------



## appleyard14 (Jul 31, 2009)

I need that dumpling recipe, and the dipping sauce as well!


----------



## Calya (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow. Looks so amazing. Whoever gets to eat at your house is sure lucky. The cheese lobster looks ineresting. I've never had anything like that before.


----------



## TheMetalChef (Jul 31, 2009)

TheNightCooker said:


> Hello, why are you confused? I live in America, Dallas Texas to be exact. Although cheese is not an acient chinese tradition, the way that the lobster is cut up and cooked is strictly asian. Cooking has changed in modern times and you will find the use of cheese, its not just not practical. Here in Texas, you will find this same cheese fried lobster in almost ALL authentic style chinese restraunts, which is a $35 plate for 1 lobster. This is the ONLY dish on the whole menu that use cheese. I guess you can say its westernized, but let me tell you something... it is very delicious.



I was just confused about the whole cheese with lobster pairing and its assignment as asian-inspired. 

Not criticizing the dish, it just threw me off - I was baking my brain trying to recall somewhere in Asia where they eat cheese at all, never mind with seafood. Heck, that pairing is pretty much strictly verboten anywhere but the US (and in some parts of France...) - but if it tastes good, do it, by all means!


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 15, 2009)

TheNightCooker said:


> Thank you very much. I really need to invest time and money into photography. I plan to build a recipe blog, but i cannot do that until I take presentable pictures.


 
You pics are better than some of my favorite food blogs. The hard part is taking a pic of every step and writing it out. To be a great food blogg you need to be able to walk a novice cook thru your dish. Do that and you will have a big following.


----------



## Arky (Aug 15, 2009)

I applaud your desire to produce a blog.

I recommend that you get a book on Food Styling, and one of the first things they cover is cleaning up the edges of the plate - No slop, sprinkles, drips, smears or anything except the edge of the food. And second, ONLY use on-camera flash outdoors (to fill in shadows). NEVER use on-camera flash indoors (and that includes shooting anything, especially people!) Use natural light, sidelighting, fill lighting, top flash (from a remote) and be aware of your background.

There are tons of other things for you to learn about food photography, but remain open to learning, and talk to those who have done it.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## shalinee (Aug 20, 2009)

Great photos and lovely food. Good job. TheNightCooker, do you have a food blog?


----------



## Lizannd (Aug 20, 2009)

*O.K. you asked. I would like you to post the following*

recipes PLEASE.

Garlic Shrimp
Braised Prawns
Dumplings
Spicey Shrimp
Szechuan Style Steamed Crawfish
Lemon Grass Chicken
Crawfish and Crab boil

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you.


----------



## BH51 (Aug 20, 2009)

You got my vote....I had to wipe slobber off my
monitor.....stuff looks great......................BH51.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 20, 2009)

wonderful pics!! i am not a big seafood lover but the pictures are GREAT!!

i would love a recipe (a pork filling version of each) for the dumplings and the wonton soup with the bok choy.

my favorite chinese resturant closed after 30 years and no other places make a sub gum chicken chow mein. i am dying for it and my version is close BUT .............. not quite. do you have a recipe for this dish?


----------



## JGDean (Nov 28, 2011)

Scallop Volcano Roll - Recipe Pleeease...


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 28, 2011)

JGDean said:


> Scallop Volcano Roll - Recipe Pleeease...


 

Would have been nice to have recipe for all of the above things, but he hasn't posted here since 2009, I doubt he is about to come back now. Too bad.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 28, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> Would have been nice to have recipe for all of the above things, but he hasn't posted here since 2009, I doubt he is about to come back now. Too bad.


 
Yes, it is too bad. Those are some wonderful looking dishes.

For those of you who want or need instruction on making many types of sushi, this link leads to one of the best sushi/video sites I've ever found:

My Sushi Daddy

If you look to the right bottom of each page, it has a list of items to make. Each of these has it's own video of it being made.

Some really good looking sushi at this site!


----------



## kathrynb23 (Oct 21, 2012)

TheNightCooker said:


> Some freestyle asian mix styel cooking
> 
> Crawfish and Blue Crab Boil




That looks really yummy. I love seafood!!!!!


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 22, 2012)

They all look great. Welcome to DC 
I'd love the recipes for your wonton soup and cheese prawns! My favourites. I live in South Africa and the Asian food is not great here. All the take out joints sell the same things. Lots of sweet and sour and chowmein.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 22, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> I'd love the recipes for your wonton soup and cheese prawns! My favourites.



Ironically TheNightCooker last visited us about 4 months after making this post: Nov. 23, 2009, about three years ago. But the recipes still look good!



Snip 13 said:


> I live in South Africa and the Asian food is not great here. All the take out joints sell the same things. Lots of sweet and sour and chowmein.



If you can get the ingredients we can give you lots of good Asian recipes. Asian cuisine is one of my specialties, particularly Thai and Chinese, and I really like making sushi although my best results have been the rolls. Nigiri not so good, the tops fall off!


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 22, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Ironically TheNightCooker last visited us about 4 months after making this post: Nov. 23, 2009, about three years ago. But the recipes still look good!
> 
> 
> 
> If you can get the ingredients we can give you lots of good Asian recipes. Asian cuisine is one of my specialties, particularly Thai and Chinese, and I really like making sushi although my best results have been the rolls. Nigiri not so good, the tops fall off!


 
Thanks, will be nicking some recipes off you then  We can get all the ingredients here.
Any idea what to do with rice paper sheets? Bought them instead of rice paper wrappers for spring rolls. Not sure what to do with these, they're thinner. Kind of like the rice paper on White Rabbit sweets.

Hint Hint... I like asian soups, dumplings and Thai spring rolls most. Any recipes would be welcome


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 22, 2012)

I think you can use the sheets the same way as wraps, that is of course if we are talking about the same thing. You may just have to cut them to size needed.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 22, 2012)

Rice paper sheets? Could you be talking abouut round tapioca sheets (approx 8" diameter) used in Vietnamese cuisine? If so I can tell you how to make those. I've got some right here as I type--I was going to make them last week but didn't.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 22, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Rice paper sheets? Could you be talking abouut round tapioca sheets (approx 8" diameter) used in Vietnamese cuisine? If so I can tell you how to make those. I've got some right here as I type--I was going to make them last week but didn't.


 
They are rectangular sheets, the size of an A4 piece of paper. It has a sticker on that says rice paper.
I've got 4 packets!!! Help


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 22, 2012)

what is A4 size?


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 22, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> what is A4 size?


 
It's the size of the paper in a regular school writing book.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 23, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> They are rectangular sheets, the size of an A4 piece of paper. It has a sticker on that says rice paper.
> I've got 4 packets!!! Help


It sounds to me like you've got something similar to parchment. If it's edible I don't know how to use it.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 23, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> It sounds to me like you've got something similar to parchment. If it's edible I don't know how to use it.


 
Edible parchment, now that's a novel idea 

It's edible for sure! It seems to be the rice paper that they use for wrapping sweets. Not sure what else I could do with it though. Can't make white rabbit sweets and I bought it for spring rolls darnit 
Guess I'm stuck with a stack of edible paper, maybe I'll start a new diet trend?!
How to lose 10 pounds while eating your stationary :P


----------



## taxlady (Oct 23, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> what is A4 size?



It's the standard used by most of the world. It is 210 mm × 297 mm = 8.27" × 11.69". The standard was adopted by the Soviet Union in 1934.

Paper size - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Snip 13 said:


> It's the size of the paper in a regular school writing book.


In the US and Canada it isn't. We use "letter size", which is 8.5" x 11". In fact, the US and Canada are the only countries that haven't adopted that standard.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 23, 2012)

Give a short explanation of how the rice paper is used in wrapping sweets. I presume you mean the paper is incorporated into the sweet and the paper + sweet is eaten. Are their cooking steps involved?

Once we have the basic idea of how the papers are used we can start coming up with some ideas for making savories, like perhaps appetizers. I've done a lot of Asian cooking and I often grab ideas from various other recipes and incorporate them in new recipes.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 23, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Give a short explanation of how the rice paper is used in wrapping sweets. I presume you mean the paper is incorporated into the sweet and the paper + sweet is eaten. Are their cooking steps involved?
> 
> Once we have the basic idea of how the papers are used we can start coming up with some ideas for making savories, like perhaps appetizers. I've done a lot of Asian cooking and I often grab ideas from various other recipes and incorporate them in new recipes.


 
It's wrapped around the sweets and eaten with it. It melts in your mouth, kinda cool. I ate a sheet. I was bored lol!

Here's a link to what White Rabbit sweets are

White Rabbit


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 24, 2012)

They sound nice


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 24, 2012)

I haven't seen anything like that in my local Asian markets, although the vast array of foods is so complex there's probably thousands of things I've walked past without seeing.

So I think you should make some sort of savory appetizer.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 24, 2012)

I have never seen White Rabbit in a grocery store, but I did see them in a Chinese convenience store. They are kind of ho hum, sweet.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 25, 2012)

My kids love White Rabbit candy 
Maybe I should try some savoury wrapped foods but what?!
French nougat is also wrapped in rice paper.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 6, 2012)

I have never heard of white rabbit candy, what is it?


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 6, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> I have never heard of white rabbit candy, what is it?


 
They are creamy white toffees wrapped in edible rice paper. Taste a bit like chewy condensed mik.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 6, 2012)

Condensed milk...YUM!! I like them already?


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 6, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Condensed milk...YUM!! I like them already?


 
This is what they look like, you might just spot some in an Asian supermarket


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 8, 2012)

Cool, thanks Snip 

Cant say I have seen them anywhere....but have not been to any asian supermarkets lately...this could be why 

They do sound nice


----------

